# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pershkruaje personin siper teje me nje fjale

## HELEN OF TROY

Pershkruaje anetarin siper teje me nje fjale..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Edmond.S

_Pseudonim abstrakt !_

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

thame nje fjale..
i drejte...

----------


## Edmond.S

> thame nje fjale..
> i drejte...


_E guximshme ne fjale !_

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

i panjohur

----------


## RockStar

Syshkruar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Edmond.S

> i panjohur


_
Hahaha

U 2

_

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Poet .


Me sa kam pare ketu ne forum ..

----------


## Nete

E panjohur....

----------


## tetovarja87

pershendetje...........




komunikative..........

----------


## elsaa

E respektushme .

----------


## tetovarja87

e embel.......

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

e dashur....

----------


## IL__SANTO

Rrebele      :perqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

rebel      :ngerdheshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Kopjace.     :perqeshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

endrrimtare

----------


## gloreta

Mister     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e qet :ngerdheshje: ...

----------


## Izadora

lozonjare  :ngerdheshje: .......

----------

